# UPDATED Allegations of iTunes Fraud. Apple response



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/04/inexplicable-rise-in-iphone-devs-app-store-sales-connected-to-i/

The above is unconfirmed to my knowledge, but it may be worth taking a look at the "your account" area of iTunes and looking for unexplained purchases. I posted this in the thread on iBooks sales, and I've received suggestions that many people may not see it there.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

There've been a few reports on the MacRumors forum of people who say they've been affected.  I double checked my own receipts and so far, nothing.  Definitely something we should all keep any eye on!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I just checked. No problem, but it scares the bejebees out of me.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

AMEX called my sister last week to tell her that $200 had been charged to her card from the iTunes store.  She told them she'd only spent around $30 at most in the past month.  Sounds to me like she was one whose account was hacked, yikes.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

OMG - That ^^^ is very scary!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/06/apple-responds-on-itunes-fraud-vaguely-confirms-said-fraud/

Apple has kinda sorta acknowledged what happened.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/06/apple-responds-on-itunes-fraud-vaguely-confirms-said-fraud/
> 
> Apple has kinda sorta acknowledged what happened.


FWIW, from http://news.yahoo.com/s/pcworld/20100707/tc_pcworld/apple400itunesaccountshacked, "Alex Brie, one of the developers who first reported the App Store problems with the Vietnamese developer, is suspicious of Apple's claims. After his calculations, Nguyen would have needed at least 3,000 hacked iTunes accounts to reach the ranking he had on Sunday in the App Store."

Whether his estimate is any more dependable than Apple's is beyond me, though.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I buy most of my music from Amazon, but when I first got my Ipod Touch (several years ago), I downloaded 3 songs from Itunes. Earlier this year, my credit card was charged over $200 from Itunes. I disputed it and was refunded, but it was a hassle. How do you prove you don't have an electronic file? Thankfully, we've done business with our bank for years, and they believed us.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Might be worth a call to your credit card bank / company to tell them not to allow charges from iTunes.  Then just use iTunes cards for purchases.  I've been using iTunes cards lately as opposed to having many small amounts charged to my credit card.


----------

